
Show HN: Haydn's Sonata No. 60 in C Major Written in Alda - mwhuang2
https://github.com/mwhuang2/haydn
======
vixen99
Always good to see new o/s music scoring/playing systems. What advantages does
Alda have over Lilypond + something like Frescobaldi? Lilypond is an immense
mountain to climb for alternative systems.
[http://lilypond.org/](http://lilypond.org/)

~~~
mwhuang2
I hadn't actually looked at Lilypond until just now. Seems like it has a lot
of extra features (clefs, time signatures, lyrics, etc.) that Alda doesn't
have yet. Maybe I'll look more into it in the future.

